# more private messages



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Would it be possible to have more private messages, I can only send 5 per hour, this really isn't enough!

Anything you can do Lorian?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Greedy bugger!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Gotta wait till you gold

<---- lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Sanjay


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

yep I need some serious PM's, 5 just isn't nearly enough! It's killing me


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Gotta wait till you gold
> 
> <---- lol


Gold!,

always believe in your soul,

you got the power to PM,

you're indestructable,

always believe in your....GOLD!


----------



## klosey (May 14, 2011)

what makes you a 'gold member' as it doesnt seem to be post number related


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

klosey said:


> what makes you a 'gold member' as it doesnt seem to be post number related


Gotta be double awesome or a Ninja

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> Gotta wait till you gold
> 
> <---- lol


Still only 5 an hour being gold


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Still only 5 an hour being gold


Not if you're English ;-)

Don't think I've sent more than a dozen PM's since I joined......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Not if you're English ;-)
> 
> Don't think I've sent more than a dozen PM's since I joined......


Got an England tattoo on my arm, I just reside in Wales :tongue:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You need to stop pm women or getting deals.


----------

